# Sporting some jewelry



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

This family of geese was walking through the parking lot at the bank the other day. Snapped a pic on my phone. They got me a little excited.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Took me a while to find it


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

sporting neck collars as well! Very nice!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Wallpaper :idea:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> sporting neck collars as well! Very nice!


"as well"? what else are they sporting PC :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hopefully they will migrate West!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USSapper said:


> PorkChop said:
> 
> 
> > sporting neck collars as well! Very nice!
> ...


Since most collars also have foot bands I'm assuming he made an assumption. Wait...I like the sound of that....sounds professional. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > PorkChop said:
> ...


You would be correct.

Also the female adult on the left you can see a leg iron on her right leg as well as a little grin on her. Why is she grinning? Because she knows how much all you guys would love to eat her.

And I know I know how do I know its a her? Well that is just something that comes with years of experiance and honestly would be too hard to explain by typing. :burns:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

PC< Iknow what you think I know or knew but dont know how to know what to know if she knows that her hubby knows shes sporting bling on her right leg


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

He is sporting his on the left leg. As far as the your post I can tell your in deep thought! :beer: Of course right now you have every right too be!! I will e-mail you some close up pictures of those two after the WI season opens! Looks like PC is going to have to migrate east again. Windjammer get ready!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Did anyone else notice the 4 goslings on the left side have their left leg up and 4 out of the 5 on the right side have their right leg up? Coincidence???? :huh:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

did anyone notice the headless gosling?

        uke:


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

i have seen five different collar birds this year which if five more then in previous years so man am i excited to see one of them in the field. and if i shot one i'll probably be crying in my blind and hugging the bird


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> He is sporting his on the left leg. As far as the your post I can tell your in deep thought! :beer: Of course right now you have every right too be!! I will e-mail you some close up pictures of those two after the WI season opens! Looks like PC is going to have to migrate east again. Windjammer get ready!


Reporting for duty sir!

P.S. Can you bring your new boat along? I wanna see what she's got.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes I can bring the boat. We may stop in there in Aug on the way back from getting it.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

almost looks photoshopped?!?!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> almost looks photoshopped?!?!


LOL! They are actually GHG FFD's that I put two spare neckers on. They looked so real when I put them out in the parking lot that the goslings left their parents and just walked right up to them. It's a camera phone pic! By the way, that new ignore feature is great!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I would assume that they were banded last year. That being said, they both made it through a hunting season together. Somebody needs to make sure that history doesn't repeat itself! :beer:

Chris


----------

